# New to Raleigh, NC



## w_earle_wheeler (Oct 1, 2006)

A gamer friend of mine just moved to Raleigh, NC.

I used to live there, but I've been gone for several years, and I don't know what resources to point him toward to help him meet new gamers there.

If anyone knows of game shops, lists, etc. that I can tell him about, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rika (Oct 9, 2006)

We moved from there a couple of years ago, but these are the stores that I'm pretty sure are still there. 

Hobby Masters - North Raleigh they had a huge selection of wargames and rpg stuff and I think they had a gamers list or board as well. 

Game Galore - There was one in North Raleigh on Glennwood rd and one in Cary. They weren't as good and tended to shrink wrap their rpg stuff, but the staff at the Cary one was very friendly and they had a gamers book last I knew. 

I'll pass on a link to this to some friends we still have in the area too. I'm pretty sure they aren't looking for people right now though.


----------



## barrelv (Oct 10, 2006)

FYI: The Games Galore on Glennwood closed down back in the Summer.

Depending on the age of the person, NCSU has a new on-campus club devoted to various sorts of gaming http://ncsu.cattg.org/. Might be an option if they're approx college-age.


----------



## Henry (Oct 10, 2006)

Two things of Note:

ENWorld has a North Carolina Gameday every January, April, and September; the site is ncgameday.dhorizon.org. Anyone interested in meeting a fairly large number of gamers from both the Raleigh area and beyond might find it a fun time, and might actually put them on a lead for someone looking to expand their gaming circle.

Second, All Fun and Games is another gaming store in the Raleigh area that caters to both Tabletop gamers of all sorts and RPG gamers as well. Two very nice people run it, and I'm friends with quite a few people who shop there.  It's worth a visit just to check it out, and perhaps your friedn will see if they might have any leads on gaming groups in the area.

Wish him good luck for me! Raleigh is a pretty gamer-rich area.


----------



## bbarrington (Oct 12, 2006)

As a former Raleigh-ite (Raleigh-en? Raleigh-an?) I have to agree with Henry that the area is great for a gamer. I miss living there every day...   

I also can't say enough about All Fun & Games as the owners are really good friends of mine too. (Paul and Steve were both in my Shackled City game, Henry. Tell them Barrington says hey from Houston next time you are there!)

Tell your friend he just moved to one of the best places in the country!


----------

